# OE HU removal w/ broken pins... help me



## the mange (Apr 27, 2008)

So in my infinite wisdom i managed to break the pins that hold the double din monsoon hu in place........ Has this happened to anyone? I assume i have to remove the whole dash???????


----------



## Dubmekanik (Apr 6, 2002)

*Re: OE HU removal w/ broken pins... help me (the mange)*

In most cases you do. It really isn't that bad..


----------

